# The Trona Pinnacles.



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

However it may appear to you, a visit to the Trona Pinnacles will be a journey into one of the most unusual geologic wonders in the California Mojave Desert. This unique landscape consists of more than 500 tufa (calcium carbonate) pinnacles rising from the bed of the Searles Dry Lake basin. These tufa spires, some as high as 140 feet, were formed underwater 10,000 to 100,000 years ago when Searles Lake formed a link in an interconnected chain of Pleistocene lakes stretching from Mono Lake to Death Valley.

Camping is allowed at this BLM site. If your driving an RV, stay on the road and keep away from sand washes. Also, you can always call the BLM District office regarding road conditions.

Trona Pinnacles, Ridgecrest Field Office, Bureau of Land Management California


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been meaning to get out there for a long time. But now with June upon us I wouldn't try because I am not a fan of camping in summer. Thanks for the reminder, but I'll just have to remember late fall, winter or early spring. I've heard so many good things about that place and I've driven by so many times on the way to other wonderful places.


----------



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

June isn't to bad for camping, especially the first half of the month. But as you mentioned it gets toasty in the desert during the months of July, August and first half of September, with temperatures exceeding 100+ degree's. I generally do most of my camping in Spring and Fall.

Here's a couple of more educational type sites well worth visiting just North of Barstow, off the I-15 Freeway.

DEEP SPACE NETWORK:
Goldstone Deep Space Communications Complex is located about 35 miles north of Barstow on the Ft Erwin Military Base. The tour begins at the Goldstone museum where three large areas are dedicated to current missions, past missions, and Deep Space Network history - plus there is a hands-on room for children. The guided tour then travels around the 53 square mile complex to view the large antennas. All tours must be scheduled in advance.

DSN: Features: Articles: Goldstone Deep Space Communications Complex Tours

CALICO EARLY MAN SITE:
Calico Early Man Site is located about 15 miles northeast of Barstow, California, off Interstate 15. From the Minneola Road exit, follow the signs north about two miles on graded dirt roads to the site. The history of this site dates back to 1942, when amateur archaeologists discovered primitive stone tools in the area. Fragments were embedded in the sediments of the shoreline of an ancient Pleistocene Era Lake, called Lake Manix.

BLM Calico Early Man Site, Barstow Field Office, Bureau of Land Management California

Both of these two site's are free to the public to visit. Well... they better be free, it's our tax dollars that funds them!

Right in the same vicinity is Calico Ghost Town, which is a real Ghost Town!
We go there about once a year as they allow you to bring your dog. They have RV and tent camping facilities there.

Calico Ghost Town


----------

